# EPS review



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

I found this review of EPS 

www.thewashingmachinepost.net/2005/colnago/index1.html

and if there is some truth in that, EPS should be ultimate machine and set new standards.
Since I'm waiting for my frame to arrive in 2-3 months I wonder if anyone had a chance to ride this frame yet?


----------

